# Nscsrvce.exe



## ernstaz (Jul 11, 2006)

You've probably seen this before but, since I'm new I'll ask. How do I get rid of the error message, "NSCSRVCE.EXE, This application has failed to start because ccL30.dll was not found." ? Thanks:sigh:


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

> Description:
> NSCSRVCE.EXE is a process belonging to Norton Internet Security Suite which protects your computer against Internet-bound threats such as spyware and trojans which can be distrubuted through e-mail or attack directly to the computer allowing unauthorized access to your computer. This program is important for the stable and secure running of your computer and should not be terminated.


http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/NSCSRVCE/

I would say try uninstalling and reinstalling Norton Internet Security Suite


----------

